# Communication Dispatcher II University of Massachusetts Lowell



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Communication Dispatcher II*
University of Massachusetts Lowell 
in Lowell, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 06/30/2022
*Category:* Police and Public Safety

General Summary of Position:
The Communications Dispatcher II performs a variety of duties involving transmitting messages from the radio communications base station. S/he monitors various radio frequencies and operates radio transmitting and receiving equipment. S/he will maintain records and logs of department daily activities, search files to obtain information, utilize information equipment in order to facilitate law enforcement and community care taking goals and missions. All finalists will be required to present the following documents: Birth Certificate, High School Diploma or G.E.D. Certificate and Driver's License.
The University of Massachusetts Lowell is committed to increasing diversity in its faculty, staff, and student populations, as well as curriculum and support programs, while promoting an inclusive environment. We seek candidates who can contribute to that goal and encourage you to apply and to identify your strengths in this area.
Minimum Qualifications:

Must be a US Citizen
Must have a High School Diploma or an equivalent GED Certificate
Must have strong communications skills, both verbal and written
Must pass a screening process that includes a background investigation, oral interview, psychological, medical and drug exam
Must possess a valid Driver’s License
Must be able to work a varied work schedule including but not limited to nights, weekends and holidays
Must be able to pass a NCIC/LEAPS exam in order to be certified to operate confidential informational electronic search equipment dedicated to law enforcement and community care taking
Must have at least one year of full-time, or equivalent part-time dispatching experience
Special Instructions to Applicants:
Only internal International Teamsters Union Local 25 Bargaining candidates will be considered during the first 10 business days of the posting. All other candidates will be considered after that period.
This is an International Teamsters Union Local 25 position, Grade 13E - Step 1, $1,777.98 bi-weekly.
Review of applications will begin immediately and continue until the position is filled. However, the position may close when an adequate number of qualified applications are received.
Please include a resume and cover letter with your application. Names and contact information of three references will be required at the time of application. 
The University of Massachusetts is an Equal Opportunity/Affirmative Action Title IX, H/V, ADA 1990 Employer and Executive Order 11246, 41 CFR60-741 4, 41 CRF60-250 4, 41CRF60-1 40 and 41 CFR60-1,4 are hereby incorporated.


----------

